# Stimsons vs spotted vs childrens



## Tay0019 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi all! I’m looking into getting my first snake and I’m not sure which species I exactly want. I need a smaller species due to limited spacing so I’m looking at a stimsons, spotted or childrens. What are the pros and cons of each species? Is there anything majorly different besides size?

Also if anyone knows of any reputable breeders in NSW that I can get in contact with please?


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 20, 2022)

Unreal reptiles/ Jake for breeders of antaresia

they’re all pretty much the same except for size and available colour morphs


----------



## Dustproof (Jan 24, 2022)

They are easy to look after and very hardy, the best part is that they are the most placid snakes.


----------

